# iPad et taxe copie privée : où en est-on ?



## Bigdidou (10 Mars 2012)

Apple facture une taxe "droits d'auteur" lors de l'achat de l'iPad 3 (12 tout de même pour le 64 Go). Cela correspont il à la taxe sur la copie privée ?
Si c'est oui, je n'y comprends plus rien. Apple la reverse ou non ?
Je croyais que cette firme avait refusé de la reverser pour les iPad 2, bien qu'elle nous l'a facturé... et que donc elle doit à quelqu'un...
Ils vont recommencer le même sketch pour l'iPad 3 ? Ça sera plus une taxe "droits d'auteur", mais une taxe Apple...


----------



## jonas971 (10 Mars 2012)

C'est à ne rien comprendre.
une taxe de "droit d'auteur" pour un produit penser par eux, vendu par eux...


----------

